# Como conectar un amplificador de auto pero fuera de el, ejemplo :en una pieza ?



## ley de ohm (Nov 10, 2008)

Me compre un amplificador de 1200 W porque vi que en algunas tiendas colocan un amplificador y parlantes en paneles y bueno veo que funciona  .¿como y que tengo que comprar para que funcione seguro y bien?


----------



## Estampida (Nov 10, 2008)

Una buena bateria y su cargador respectivo, eso te saldria mas comodo que comprarte una fuente switching  de 12V a 40A.


----------



## ley de ohm (Nov 10, 2008)

Que bien gracias por responder que rápido son en esta pagina ,pero como mas cómodo ¿eso es en precio o en tamaño? y la  forma de conectar porque esto tiene un consumo de 44 A(200W X 2)porque igual no podría tener un batería de auto en mi pieza donde duermo   eso por los gases que emana la batería y donde se puede conseguir¿


----------

